# Comfortis flea pill



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

My vet has suggested this and I'm wondering if anyone is using it.

Danak


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have not used it. I have a friend with a 1-year old cocker spaniel who was having a flea problem. She tried Frontline, etc. and it just didn't work for her dog. She said finally the flea problem is under control with the Comfortis.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

My vet also mentioned Comfortis as a new flea treatment last Spring. I decided not to try it because it was such a new product and Salsa was just a puppy. I am currently using Frontline Plus.

The active ingredient in Comfortis is Spinosad which is derived from a naturally occurring soil dwelling bacterium. As an insect killer it is approved for use on USDA organic certified produce.

I have read some reviews and many say that it does a great job killing fleas. It does not kill ticks. One of the side effects is that it may cause vomiting (especially the first dose). One review mentioned that it might be a good idea to alternate the flea treatments so that you're not exposing your dog to the same thing all the time. Here are some reviews:

http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/pets/msg1216273919143.html

I might be tempted to try it next year, but I'd like to see more feedback also.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The frontline wasn't working well for Cicero so the vet put him on the pill and not a problem here. It's working great. Starts killing fleas in 30 minutes of taking...and haven't seen one since.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for all the quick response. My little 8lb girl Itsy seems to have a funny reaction to Advantage, she runs around trying to rub it off then goes under the bed for several hours. It's not a real allergic reaction, but it worries me for her.
When I talked with the vet about it she said that sometimes dogs just don't like the feel of it, although it caused no redness. So she suggested the pill. 
I will read all the research you've sent me. Then make a decision.
Thanks again!
Dana and Itsy and Olie


----------

